
Two Dangerous Fault Lines Under San Francisco Are Connected, Study Finds - desdiv
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a23449/fault-lines-san-francisco-connected/
======
teh_klev
Direct link to the journal article:

[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/10/e1601441.full](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/10/e1601441.full)

